# Inhibin B Blood Test Results



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi

i wonder if anyone could help, i have just had the results of my inhibin B blood test, the result was 105, i was told this was good but what does it actually mean and what is the test for ?

sorry if i sound thick

Tracey


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Anyone got any advise


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Do have a look at the weblink below which should answer your questions!!

http://sharedjourney.com/define/day3.html

Good result!!

Ruth


----------

